# bedrock round side vs flat top



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Do you hand plane users out there have a preference ?


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I personally prefer the flat side, with the single line Bedrock cap. But, it is just my opinion. I only have one round side, but 5 or 6 flat sided ones.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Those square-side Bedrocks were the Festools
of their day. Arguably the square sides were
there to advertise to other tradesman that the
tool was a premium model.

I've had a couple of Bedrock planes but I like
the Lie Nielsens better. They're made of 
a more drop-resistant iron, a little heavier too,
for mass.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

The only round side I have is actually a Keen Kutter K5, and I have 2 flat tops. I'm not the die hard hand plane user a lot of folks around here are, but I see little difference in the performance of the 2. I do consider the flat tops the pinnacle of the Stanley planes, but those with round side Bedrocks have nothing to feel down about.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

it really depends on what you want them for. I don't believe there is any difference in performance. But then there really isn't any difference in performance from a Bedrock to a Bailey either.


----------



## mike02130 (Jul 23, 2016)

Flat tops are cooler


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Honestly, the only 'reason' to choose square sided bedrocks over roundy rocks is to let people know you've got a bedrock. No performance difference, as don says.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

For just user planes, not collectables or for gloating, Baileys are all thats needed.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

> it really depends on what you want them for. I don t believe there is any difference in performance. But then there really isn t any difference in performance from a Bedrock to a Bailey either.
> 
> - Don W


This.

I have a nearly full set of round side Bedrocks, just because I like the look of them better than the flat sides. I can't tell the difference between the performance of a Bedrock vs any other premium plane line if both are tuned well. The only purported "advantage" of the flat sided Bedrocks is that you can move the frog without taking off the iron assembly. Since I've never once moved a frog once a plane was set-up and fettled, so that so-called advantage is a moot point.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Thought I was over looking something that the flat sides seem to be sought after a little more.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

It's the "cool factor" that makes them more popular (and usually more expensive).


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> Thought I was over looking something that the flat sides seem to be sought after a little more.
> 
> - corelz125


There were fewer produced with flat sides IIRC. They are popular with collectors which is why the prices are higher. I've never had a Bedrock. Among users, the general consensus seems to be:



> it really depends on what you want them for. I don t believe there is any difference in performance. But then there really isn t any difference in performance from a Bedrock to a Bailey either.
> 
> - Don W


Since I'm a user and not a collector, I've never seen reason to pay the premium for a Bedrock over a Bailey. I have bid on a few Bedrocks just to try one out but they always sell for WAY more than I'm willing to give for them.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

hokie ken guess you don't have any lie nielsens ?


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> hokie ken guess you don t have any lie nielsens ?
> 
> - corelz125


LOL. Nope. If I were a pure hand-tooler I might but my Stanleys, Records and Millers Falls suit me just fine. If you figure in the time I spend restoring and tuning, I probably may as well buy LN but I quite enjoy that process so it's a win-win for me.

Don't get me wrong though, if Santa were to slip me a LN low angle jack, I'd be a happy fella


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm on board with you I can't go for that much money for one plane. I can get 2 or 3 old baileys for the price of one LN. I enjoy some of the restoring part myself. The one part I don't like is the lapping of the sole


----------

